# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Er is te weinig vermeldt over Q-koorts

## Leontien

Dit bericht stond op nu.nl-gezondheid:

'De epidemie begon in 2007 met 168 mensen die de Q-koorts kregen. Een jaar later meldden zich al duizend mensen met Q-koorts en het jaar daarop 2200. Inmiddels zouden elf mensen aan de ziekte zijn overleden.

Toch zag minister Ab Klink van Volksgezondheid in mei 2008 vooralsnog geen aanleiding om te spreken van ''grote risico's voor de volksgezondheid''.'


*Wat is jouw mening hierover? Vind je dat de overheid goed heeft gereageerd? Of vind je dat de overheid wat laks heeft gereageerd. Heb je voldoende informatie verkregen via de overheid of wist je niet dat er zoveel mensen de Q-koorts hebben of hebben gehad?*

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat de overheid (zowel in Nederland als in België) véél in de 'doofpot' steekt om paniek ed te voorkomen ... maar of dat zo'n goede zaak is?????

----------


## Luuss0404

Het lijkt zoals Agnes zegt op de 'doofpot', aangezien er weinig over te lezen valt. Laatst stond er wel een artikel in de krant dat de q-koorts voornamelijk in het zuiden van Nederland voorkomt en daar de laatste 3 jaar een groot probleem is, dat het verspreid wordt door geiten en dat er meer doden zijn gevallen dan bij de mexicaanse griep. Ik vind het een beetje raar dat er zo weinig informatie is geweest over de q-koorts en dat ze zo'n ophef over de mexicaanse griep hebben gemaakt...
Overigens hoorde ik van mijn achterneef dat ze op (kinder)boerderijen met geiten wel langskomen van de inspectie om te kijken of er q-koorts is en ook als de q-koorts niet aanwezig is moeten er maatregelen worden genomen, net zoals met de BSE destijds...

----------


## cynthiabaumler

ik sluit me helemaal bij Agnes aan.

----------


## I.v.D

IK denk idd dat men het in de doofpot heeft gestopt met alle gevolgen van dien.
Als er in 2007(in 2006 kampte Belgie er al mee)goed gereageerd was,en voorzorgs maatregelen genomen waren(bijv.een goede entstof met marker) hadden ze(ministerie) nu geen"goed gevoel aktie hoeven"uitvoeren wat ruim 40.000 gezonde!!!dieren het leven kost!!!!
Ongelooflijk.
in 2007 enten(met marker) ver voor het dekseizoen, had een uitbraak voorkomen en de dieren zouden dan controleerbaar blijven.De nu ge ente dieren zijn niet controleerbaar omdat ze door de entstof als positief uit de test zullen uitkomen.
Overigens zijn het niet alleen de geiten die deze Q koorts kunnen krijgen/ verspreiden.Ook schapen en koeien kunnen het krijgen.
De besmette dieren verspreiden de bacterie vooral via het vruchtwater bij het werpen of verwerpen van de lammeren.Het vruchtwater bevat miljarden bacterien die de Q koorts kunnen verspreiden dit kan door het afvoeren van bijv de mest uit de stal waar dieren hebben afgelammerd.

Ik maak mij best veel zorgen over het verloop van de bestrijding van Qkoorts door onze regering,ben idd ook bang voor de gevolgen......

----------


## integra

Zonder de uitzending van Zembla was er tot op heden nog geen actie onder-nomen.

----------


## I.v.D

Hoi hoi,
Dat is niet helemaal waar.
De gezondheidsdienst voor dieren heeft begin 2009 informatie aan alle geregistreerde geiten/schapenhouders gestuurd met daarbij een aanvraagformulier voor vaccinatie van de dieren.Men kon vrijwillig vaccin bestellen wat gratis verstrekt zou worden alleen het toedienen door de dierenarts moest betaald worden alleen was er lang niet voldoende vaccin voorhanden .Er is besloten om alleen de probleemgebieden te bevoorraden en later pas de geiten/schapenhouders die vrijwillig vaccineren . Het vaccin is 3wkn gelden geleverd bij toeval net voor de uitzending van Zembla .Maar ik ben me je eens dat de uitzending er zeker toe bijgedragen heeft dat men er niet meer om heen kon om Nederland op de hoogte te brengen van wat er gaande is.

----------

